# US Green card Holder Travel



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

Can a US green card holder live outside the USA and travel to US after every 6 months for 2 weeks to not loss the US green Card.

Is it possible, plz let me know if anyone have the answer.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's definitely frowned upon. A green card is supposed to be a "residence permit" and if you take up residence elsewhere, you are normally deemed to have surrendered the green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the official site

After a Green Card is Granted | USCIS


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It would put the lie to what you have said when applying for the green card.


----------



## mfaisalyounus (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello, I recently got US immigration. I am planning to land in US in the last week of December 2016. But I am confused, should I land in 2016 OR in first week of 2017 keeping in view of Tax submission which will be due in April 2017 for the year 2016 ? I am assuming that every green card holder must submit return despite he is physically present for few days in USA i.e in my case it would be one week. Pls guide which is the better way.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is an old saying among accountants that you should never do something solely "for tax reasons." But in any event, no, you aren't obligated to file a tax return if you land in the US in the final days of the old year. In fact, you won't even get your actual green card (or social security number, which you must have in order to file) until a few weeks after your arrival.

The requirements for when you have to file are a bit complicated. But you'll have plenty of time to study up in time to file your first tax return for the calendar year 2017 (in 2018).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mfaisalyounus (Nov 21, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> There is an old saying among accountants that you should never do something solely "for tax reasons." But in any event, no, you aren't obligated to file a tax return if you land in the US in the final days of the old year. In fact, you won't even get your actual green card (or social security number, which you must have in order to file) until a few weeks after your arrival.
> 
> The requirements for when you have to file are a bit complicated. But you'll have plenty of time to study up in time to file your first tax return for the calendar year 2017 (in 2018).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev for your instant reply. 

Actually, I'm planning to land for just two weeks (i.e from last week of Dec till end of first week of Jan) to complete all the formalities and return back to home country due to my kids school which will be ended in May 2017. Therefore planning to settle permanently from July 2017. 

I was anxious that if I land in 2016 then I have to submit the tax return for 2016 in the year 2017 i.e for a week period of 2016. I believe , Green card or Social Security usually take couple of months/weeks to receive, but surely it will be arrived before April 2017. 

In this scenario, do you still think I am not obligated to file a tax return if I land in the US in the final days of the old year assuming I have actual GC and Social Security Number. 

Please advise.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The tax return you file in April 2017 (or earlier - that's just the deadline for filing) covers only calendar year 2016. If you have no reportable earnings in 2016, you have no obligation to file.

This assumes that you haven't been living and working in the US during the years 2014, 2015 or 2016. But given that you don't have a US SSN, I suspect this is the case.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mfaisalyounus (Nov 21, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> The tax return you file in April 2017 (or earlier - that's just the deadline for filing) covers only calendar year 2016. If you have no reportable earnings in 2016, you have no obligation to file.
> 
> This assumes that you haven't been living and working in the US during the years 2014, 2015 or 2016. But given that you don't have a US SSN, I suspect this is the case.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev for your reply.

Honestly, I didn't get the last sentence in your reply "But given that you don't have a US SSN, I suspect this is the case". 

Usually SSN card deliver on mailing address within few weeks after landing. Probably I will get my card before April 2017 but offcourse I have no reportable earnings of 2016. 

Pls guide.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

All I meant was that, given that you have no US SSN at the moment, it is highly unlikely you could have been working in the US for the 3 years prior to your arrival. If you had been, there is some possibility you might have had to file for 2016 - but this seems a pretty remote possibility.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mfaisalyounus (Nov 21, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> All I meant was that, given that you have no US SSN at the moment, it is highly unlikely you could have been working in the US for the 3 years prior to your arrival. If you had been, there is some possibility you might have had to file for 2016 - but this seems a pretty remote possibility.
> Cheers,
> Bev


You are right, there is no such possibility as I never work in US so far. 

Thanks Bev for your guidance and support. Really appreciated ..


----------

